# Poner verde.



## elezmo1954

En español cuando se critica, o se dicen cosas malas de una persona decimos "PONER VERDE A ESA VERSONA" o también "PONERLA DE VUELTA Y MEDIA" ¿Como se diria eso en Portugués de Brasil?


----------



## jazyk

Falar mal de alguém, por exemplo.


----------



## alFarrob

En portugués de Brasil no sé.  En portugués de Portugal hay una expresión que es: "levá-la (essa pessoa) pelas ruas da amargura"


----------



## elezmo1954

jazyk said:


> Falar mal de alguém, por exemplo.


Gracias pero yo me referia a una expresión popular, lo que tu dices es una traduccion literal de HABLAR MAL DE ALGUIEN.


----------



## jazyk

No se me ocurre ninguna.


----------



## elezmo1954

jazyk said:


> No se me ocurre ninguna.


Gracias, no todos los refranes o frases hechas tienen traducción a otral lenguas.


----------



## patriota

A Maria jogou o [nome do] João na lama.
A Maria detonou o João.
A Maria meteu o pau no João.
A Maria desceu a lenha no João.
A Maria rebaixou o João / colocou o João pra baixo.


----------



## Ari RT

Desancou;
Espinafrou;
Meteu o malho;
Baixou o sarrafo.


----------



## cordobes82

_Esculachar, esculhambar_, creo que son buenas opciones.


----------



## patriota

Ainda: descascar, ralhar, dizer poucas e boas, soltar o verbo.


----------



## gato radioso

alFarrob said:


> En portugués de Brasil no sé.  En portugués de Portugal hay una expresión que es: "levá-la (essa pessoa) pelas ruas da amargura"



Temos cá um amigo falso.
Em espanhol também temos "llevar a alguien por la calle de la amargura" mas para nós é quando alguém faz outra pessoa muito infeliz. Por exemplo num matrimónio ou teu professor/chefe, os teus colegas com quem dás-te muito mal:
Ex: _Me casé con la mujer equivocada y ella me ha llevado siempre por la calle de la amargura.
_
Para nós _"poner verde" "poner a los pies de los caballos". "poner a alguien de vuelta y media" ,"poner a alguien a bajar de un burro", "poner a alguien a parir_".... seriam expressões equivalentes no registo coloquial para falar mal de alguém.


----------



## jazyk

Eu usaria a expressão em português da forma que o gato radioso explicou: Casei com a mulher errada e ela me levou pela rua da amargura (melhor: e por causa dela estou na rua da amargura): Significado de Rua da amargura


----------



## alFarrob

gato radioso said:


> Temos cá um amigo falso.
> Em espanhol também temos "llevar a alguien por la calle de la amargura" mas para nós é quando alguém faz outra pessoa muito infeliz. Por exemplo num matrimónio ou teu professor/chefe, os teus colegas com quem dás-te muito mal:
> Ex: _Me casé con la mujer equivocada y ella me ha llevado siempre por la calle de la amargura.
> _
> Para nós _"poner verde" "poner a los pies de los caballos". "poner a alguien de vuelta y media" ,"poner a alguien a bajar de un burro", "poner a alguien a parir_".... seriam expressões equivalentes no registo coloquial para falar mal de alguém.





jazyk said:


> Eu usaria a expressão em português da forma que o gato radioso explicou: Casei com a mulher errada e ela me levou pela rua da amargura (melhor: e por causa dela estou na rua da amargura): Significado de Rua da amargura





alFarrob said:


> En portugués de Brasil no sé.  En portugués de Portugal hay una expresión que es: "levá-la (essa pessoa) pelas ruas da amargura"



Sim, em português a expressão "*levar (alguém) pelas ruas da amargura*", tem o mesmo significado que em espanhol. E ouvindo agora acho que a expressão que eu ouvia com o significado de "*falar muito mal da pessoa*" era "*pôr (alguém) pelas ruas da amargura*". E, puxando bem pela memória, não me lembro de a ouvir fora do meu local de nascimento (Silves, Algarve), pelos meus familiares. Provavelmente seria uma expressão muito localizada ou até uma deturpação/má interpretação. Que a ouvia com esse sentido eu tenho a certeza, mas já tenho muitas dúvidas se seria uma expressão com âmbito significativo de uso.

Fica a correcção.


----------



## Ari RT

Quanto ao uso no Brasil, coincido com jazik, especialmente em sua segunda opção: *estar *na rua da amargura.
Diz-se de alguém que, pelo critério que seja, familiar, financeiro, laboral, amoroso, *esteja *em uma situação muito ruim.
Quanto a *levar *alguém à rua da amargura, nunca ouvi. Não quer dizer que não ocorra, nem que deixe de ser entendido. *Por* alguém na rua da amargura, a mim me soa algo torto, não usaria. Mas entenderia.
- Perdeu o emprego e não tem estudos, vai ficar na rua da amargura.
- Tinha uma bela família, estragou tudo. Agora está na rua da amargura.


----------



## Carfer

alFarrob said:


> puxando bem pela memória, não me lembro de a ouvir fora do meu local de nascimento (Silves, Algarve), pelos meus familiares. Provavelmente seria uma expressão muito localizada ou até uma deturpação/má interpretação. Que a ouvia com esse sentido eu tenho a certeza, mas já tenho muitas dúvidas se seria uma expressão com âmbito significativo de uso.



Não é especificamente algarvia, creio até que é de uso bastante comum e generalizado (e no plural, '_ruas da amargura_', como você diz, não no singular, como parece ser uso no Brasil).


----------



## alFarrob

Carfer said:


> Não é especificamente algarvia, creio até que é de uso bastante comum e generalizado (e no plural, '_ruas da amargura_', como você diz, não no singular, como parece ser uso no Brasil).



Carfer, e com o sentido de falar mal da pessoa? A minha mãe era alentejana, eu por vezes misturo as coisas que ouvia dela com as que ouvia de cá. Acho que há muito tempo não oiço essa expressão com esse sentido.


----------



## Carfer

Refere-se a '_pôr alguém nas ruas da amargura_'? No sentido de dizer de alguém o pior possível? Absolutamente, estou certo de já ter ouvido e não apenas em Lisboa, onde vivi a maior parte da minha vida, mas noutras regiões do país (as minhas raízes estão mais ao Norte do que o Alentejo).


----------



## alFarrob

Carfer said:


> Refere-se a '_pôr alguém nas ruas da amargura_'? No sentido de dizer de alguém o pior possível? Absolutamente, estou certo de já ter ouvido e não apenas em Lisboa, onde vivi a maior parte da minha vida, mas noutras regiões do país (as minhas raízes estão mais ao Norte do que o Alentejo).



Sim, isso mesmo. É que estava na dúvida de que pudesse ser um dito muito localizado.  Obrigado


----------

